# TNT Grilled Cheese and Prosciutto



## kadesma (Jun 28, 2012)

This is a yummy appy it can be grilled in or outside on your grill. use either goat cheese 6-8 oz mixed with black pepper fresh crushed or with cubes of mozzarella the skewers can be assembled  several hours ahead of time and kept cold in the refrigerator Place the goat cheese in a  small bowl and mash the cheese with the crushed pepper make into 16 balls spear the balls on short bamboo skewers then tightly wind  the thin prosciutto  pieces  around each ball. either pre heat your broiler or grill outside til the prosciutto is starting to get crispy and golden If using the mozz wrap it tight and grill no mashing with peppr  I roll my mozz in finley crushed black pepper after  dipping the  mozz in balsamic vinegar (white)
kades


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 28, 2012)

Yummmm!!!  Thanks Ma!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 28, 2012)

I will use the Mozz, have still not found a goat cheese I like.

Thanks, Ma!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 19, 2012)

Sounds delicious Kades


----------

